# What's the most unusual/stupidest/weirdest thing you've done with your flashlight?



## Cataract (May 1, 2009)

We've certainly all looked stupid from seeing our first good beam, flashed ourselves in the eyes and so on... but I wonder, what is the most unusual thing you guys have done using you're flashlight?? What's the stupidest thing and the weirdest unthikable thing you might have used your flashlight for? I sure have done a couple....

- Held my finger in the beam to look at the shadow on the wall and get the impression I could see the bone

- Follow my veins by sticking it on my arm

- Lit a whole sight seeing tower with about 30 flashlights with other guys I was camping with (could hear dogs barking miles around)

- Signaled each other from tower to tower with almost a mile in between

- My friend used it to illuminate the inside of his nose tho see his sinuses before setting up an appointment with the doctor. 

-Just yesterday, I went out in my car in a new development where there is absolutely no lights, to chase my own Flashlight beam (with the car and the high beams on!)... TK11 R2 is amazing! I do have regular halogen, but stil... very impressive! Can't wait to get a TK40 or something similar


----------



## Moonshadow (May 1, 2009)

Like probably 99% of Gladius owners, one of the first things I did was strobe myself with it !

Wasn't actually daft enough to point it straight in my eyes, but it still made me feel pretty :green: for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## mmajunkie (May 1, 2009)

I would get banned if I told.


----------



## glockboy (May 1, 2009)

mmajunkie said:


> I would get banned if I told.


----------



## HKJ (May 1, 2009)

I do not know if I do stupid things with my lights, but some silly things I have done are:

Looking at the led/bulb while on, P7/MC-E lights are rather bright, but HID are even worse. And even just a quick glance from the side is bad for my vision (At least temporary).

Disassembling lights, why do I open up a working light (I like to see how it is build, but is that a valid reason to disassemble it)?

Driving out in the middle of the night to some dark place to take a few beam shoots.

And (as can be seen from some of the photos I post), I have only bought a few dozen lights.


I believe that the reason for all of the above is my quest for gathering knowledge and has nothing to do with being a flashaholic.


----------



## jzmtl (May 1, 2009)

HKJ said:


> I do not know if I do stupid things with my lights, but some silly things I have done are:
> 
> Looking at the led/bulb while on, P7/MC-E lights are rather bright, but HID are even worse. And even just a quick glance from the side is bad for my vision (At least temporary).



There are two types of flashaholics, those who looked at the emitter/bulb knowingly and intensionally, and liars. :laughing:


----------



## Mjolnir (May 1, 2009)

I _may have_ stared into some of my LED lights (how else am I supposed to compare brightness without a light meter?), but I have been careful not keep well away from the front of my HID. I am not sure if it can cause long term damage, but the heat that it gives off from even a meter away is fairly intense.


----------



## The Dane (May 1, 2009)

Opened beers.
Pounded in a nail ([email protected]!)
Prybar ([email protected] again :twothumbs)
Killed angeled fish (Oh that blasted [email protected] again)
Whacked down an supper bunny or two (Need i say it?)

The [email protected] is a multitool with a crappy light (before modding)


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 1, 2009)

I thought it was odd at first: One of my non-CPF flashaholic friends occasionally uses the ROP-LO I gave him to recharge one of his solar-powered watches. He repairs watches as a hobby.


----------



## KeyGrip (May 1, 2009)

Stupidest thing by far: Letting my U2 get stolen.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 1, 2009)

Made a self-portrait (from an old thread).







Geoff


----------



## aussiebob (May 1, 2009)

I was swinging my TK20 around on its lanyard and somehow hit myself in the mouth. Gave myself a hell of a fat lip.

Holding E2D in mouth while helping mate install internet receiver in his ceiling, went to grab a beam thingy as im walking through the roof, hand slipped, fell a bit forward and the light in mouth hit another 45degree beam, pushed the light up the top of my mouth resulting in two large bloody gashes. Ouch.

Fired a LOD out of a glove gun into the air to see how high it would go and what it would look like at night... about 300ft, saftly landed on the grass, not as impressive as i was hoping.

Used a 6d mag for various tasks, hammering, wrecking etc.


----------



## PsychoBunny (May 1, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Made a self-portrait (from an old thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I like it!


----------



## gsxrac (May 1, 2009)

HAHA Ahh well used a Mag for a hammer to get my trailer hitch out. Used the mag to knock in tent pegs. And a few others that as mmajunkie said, "might get me banned" to say the least


----------



## Benson (May 1, 2009)

Gunnerboy said:


> I thought it was odd at first: One of my non-CPF flashaholic friends occasionally uses the ROP-LO I gave him to recharge one of his solar-powered watches. He repairs watches as a hobby.



Yeah, I use a P7 in the winter sometimes -- just not enough daylight to keep my watch charged up.

Aussiebob: Yours is the third account I've read on here recently of injuries sustained due to light-biting. I almost never do it anyway (although that's due to a combination of an irrational level of hygienic squeamishness and over-sensitive gag reflex), but from what I've read, I'm beginning to consider it downright dangerous.

Weirdest thing I've done would probably be abuse of a Mag -- A couple weeks ago, I ripped open a 24-pack of Dr Pepper with my Kiu LP bezel. (I had a knife in my pocket, but the light was already in my hand...)


----------



## Chrontius (May 1, 2009)

jzmtl said:


> There are two types of flashaholics, those who looked at the emitter/bulb knowingly and intensionally, and liars. :laughing:



Three kinds. I was wearing three layers of Oakleys M-frame lenses. :nana:

Over another pair of sunglasses. lovecpf


----------



## MWClint (May 2, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> I was swinging my TK20 around on its lanyard and somehow hit myself in the mouth. Gave myself a hell of a fat lip.



lol very similar, 
i handed my brand new spy 007 to a coworker and he swung it in circles by 
the lanyard, saying oh this would make a good weapon. if we werent at
work, he'd have a fat lip. ******* nearly gave me a heart attack.
:sick2:

now i never do *stupid* things like hand an expensive light to a coworker.


----------



## ghostguy6 (May 2, 2009)

Put my most expesive duty light in the cheapest holster I could find:mecry:


----------



## Burgess (May 2, 2009)

When i was young and foolish . . . .


(at least 40 years ago)


During a night-fishing expedition. :candle:


Had an Eveready "Big Jim" 6-volt (8-F cells) sealed-beam lantern.


Very Bright. 


Sitting in a boat, i tried shining the light DOWN into the water. (submerged)


Couldn't see very far, in the murky water. 


So, i had a "brilliant idea".


I tied a heavy fishing line to the lantern, 
strategically positioned so the beam would point UP. (at me)


Then, i lowered our precious Big Jim into the deep, dark water. :shakehead


Well, it wasn't down even Six Feet, and i could no longer see it at ALL. 


That made me wonder: Perhaps the light has gone out ? (flooded)


So, i retrieved the Eveready, via the fishing line.



Thankfully, the fishing line did not break.

I would have felt AWFUL, having it lost on the bottom of the lake. :mecry:



Not to mention . . . .


Now, i am more "realistic" when a flashlight is touted as "Waterproof".





Thankfully, it suffered no water damage, or other ill-effects,
from its little undersea adventure.



But, i am no longer that *stupid*.

:tinfoil:

_


----------



## Zeruel (May 2, 2009)

Cataract said:


> - My friend used it to illuminate the inside of his nose tho see his sinuses before setting up an appointment with the doctor.



:green: :sick2:


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2009)

Juggling


----------



## PhotonBoy (May 2, 2009)

I won an XBox one time by using an LED flashlight to illuminate the winning numbers on a contest scratch off card.


----------



## Tomcat! (May 2, 2009)

Regularly strap my H60 ZeebLight to the vacuum cleaner pipe with a TwoFish Lockblock to see under the furniture while cleaning. Looks silly but works a treat.

Less sane is burning to death spiders and crawlies with my Megafire (a Surefire 9P w/FM CL1499+2x18650 body. Not enough original parts to still call it a Surefire!) Problem is I end up seeing spots for hours afterwards. Does kill pretty well though.

Used a UV lamp in the kitchen. Never do that in your own place. Some things just shouldn't seen!


----------



## PhillyRube (May 2, 2009)

mmajunkie said:


> I would get banned if I told.



Me too


----------



## american lockpicker (May 2, 2009)

I dumbest things I have done is dropping maglites on concrete floor and using a Energizer 4AA double barrel as a dive light.


----------



## Jackal-Head (May 3, 2009)

Nothing terribly stupid so far, but I'm working on it. 



I was jogging with my LD20 in my pocket and was approaching a small flight of stairs. I went faster and jumped upstairs from a distance. I landed softly, but the same cannot be said about the flashlight. :duh2: It has some tiny dents in the anodizing, but it's still working fine. Now I use the holster…
Installed a fresh eneloop in my LD01 but it wouldn't come on. That wasn't supposed to happen at all. I unscrewed it and noticed that I had messed up the polarity. Many people have on occasion installed a battery the wrong way, but doing it with such a simple single battery light takes extra effort. :duh2: Fortunately, neither light nor battery were damaged in the process.
There was a crappy 7 LED / Xenon light for sale at a local DIY store. The stupid thing is: I purchased it. Hey, I was curious…


----------



## genotypic (May 3, 2009)

A P7 light makes a good handwarmer in the winter months


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (May 4, 2009)

MWClint said:


> ...******* nearly gave me a heart attack.


Did you tell him how much the light was worth :devil:



PhotonBoy said:


> I won an XBox one time by using an LED flashlight to illuminate the winning numbers on a contest scratch off card.


Tried that on occasion with no luck, but one would think the scratch card makers would have wised up on this and made it so light was blocked enough to not reveal anything.

Have not really done to many stupid things besides the shine in my eyes or mthe spinning the light around in hand and having it fly off, though luckily the floor surface was usually not hard enough to do damage.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 4, 2009)

When I first got my 3D Mag85..pointed it at the hall mirror and clicked it on. OW! [email protected]#$!!! MY EYES...... Dumb move,that...
(My mag85 sadly no longer works,as I can't extract the battery pack to charge or replace it.)


----------



## Crenshaw (May 4, 2009)

stupidest thing? lent to to someone i wasnt 100% sure was reliable.....



I miss my P1D

Crenshaw


----------



## Cigarman (May 4, 2009)

Used my ROP to illuminate my mouth so I could take macro shots of my new gold crown.  That gold sure was shiny!


----------



## Ny0ng1 (May 4, 2009)

bought a minimag 2aa when i was a boy, about like.... 10 years ago...
went back from store as a happy camper, first thing i did was, put the batteries in, turn it on, and throw it fully into my 600mm deep aquarium with my fishes inside 

It survived


----------



## brucec (May 5, 2009)

Unusual: During a blizzard in a mountain pass in Colorado, I used a Z2 to hammer out snow & ice in my wheel well so that I could install tire chains.

Stupidest: Spent >$400 on a flashlight. That was silly the first time, now it's borderline stupid at four times.

Weirdest: Use a headlamp to clean my daughter's ear every night. (I suppose we are meticulous in this area.) And she really likes it so now it's become a routine before bed every night.


----------



## Moonshadow (May 5, 2009)

Now that _is_ weird - most people would just use a cotton bud . . .


----------



## brucec (May 5, 2009)

Moonshadow said:


> Now that _is_ weird - most people would just use a cotton bud . . .



 More correctly phrased, we have a special tool for that. It's kind of like a small pick with a little 2-3 scoop on the end. Someone should make a fiber optic LED head for that. We used to have a baby electric toothbrush that had a transparent head that was illuminated by LED in the base. That was cool.


----------



## Flying Turtle (May 5, 2009)

Here's one to use for ear cleaning. It's a 1 AAA I found at Ace Hardware. Makes a great night reading light, too.







Geoff


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2009)

genotypic said:


> A P7 light makes a good handwarmer in the winter months



I originally bought the L4 for this reason


I've once used a flashlight as a dipstick [using a dead stylus] works well for gaging remaining fuel in your lanterns, and occasionally mowers


----------



## jankj (May 5, 2009)

I've once used a 3D maglite as prybar to get a snowmobile functional after a minor crash (low velocity impact from behind). The rear part of the chassis was bent to the point it obstructed the belt. I was able to bend part of it away so I could drive it back for further repairs. My maglite got some cool scars (cosmetic scratches, surprisingly small considered the abuse involved), which adds to the sentimental value of this light.


----------



## greenLED (May 5, 2009)

I once flashed myself with an HID light. It was totally unintentional; it slipped out of my hands and while trying to catch it I blasted myself... instant headache. :green:


----------



## Juggernaut (May 6, 2009)

A little immature, but if your friends dig your lights you might as well let them: I was at boy scouts last night and I was talking to one of my friends about flashlights “as we normally do” and I mentioned how funny the guys at PF12 thought my cardboard hexagon light was. He asked if he could see it, so I said sure and after the meeting I brought him over to my car, I gave it to him to try out and he thought is was the greatest thing since sliced bread, he’s seen my 4400 lumen Bigbeam “the sun” light so I didn’t think he’d enjoy it so much, but with it’s pencil thin beam and no side spill he couldn’t get over it, next thing I knew, he started shouting “I am Sauron!” and “The Eye of Sauron sees you!” while holding the light up over his head panning it around and hitting the low clouds. _“The eye of Sauron AKA the big flaming eye on top of the dark tower in lord of the rings”_ Now I’m laughing because it had never accrued to me how much the light was like the eye of Sauron being so small and having such a piercing beam. Then he runs over to my car telling me we had to drive past the corn fields so he could use the light. So we jump in my car and slowly start driving down past the large fields near the church, all the while he was yelling “obey the Mighty Sauron!” it was quit funny, probably because it was so random he is pretty goofy. In his honor, my new more powerful version of this light I’m building will be called “The Eye of Sauron”:devil:.


----------



## Zeruel (May 6, 2009)

greenLED said:


> I once flashed myself with an HID light. It was totally unintentional; it slipped out of my hands and while trying to catch it I blasted myself... instant headache. :green:



Wow....you survived?


----------



## Mdinana (May 7, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Made a self-portrait (from an old thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess you're easy to see at the SHOT show, right?

-Shining up at sinuses = transillumination. I do it occasionally with patients.
-Also, using a light to find veins helps with old folks and kids. Red lighs work best.
-I've used my E2L as a hammer a few times, my mags too back in my Boy Scout days (hammering tent stakes). 
-Hand warmer.
-locator beacon for friends in an apartment complex
-road "flare"


----------



## Tomcat! (May 7, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> A little immature, but if your friends dig your lights you might as well let them: I was at boy scouts last night and I was talking to one of my friends about flashlights “as we normally do” and I mentioned how funny the guys at PF12 thought my cardboard hexagon light was. He asked if he could see it, so I said sure and after the meeting I brought him over to my car, I gave it to him to try out and he thought is was the greatest thing since sliced bread, he’s seen my 4400 lumen Bigbeam “the sun” light so I didn’t think he’d enjoy it so much, but with it’s pencil thin beam and no side spill he couldn’t get over it, next thing I knew, he started shouting “I am Sauron!” and “The Eye of Sauron sees you!” while holding the light up over his head panning it around and hitting the low clouds. _“The eye of Sauron AKA the big flaming eye on top of the dark tower in lord of the rings”_ Now I’m laughing because it had never accrued to me how much the light was like the eye of Sauron being so small and having such a piercing beam. Then he runs over to my car telling me we had to drive past the corn fields so he could use the light. So we jump in my car and slowly start driving down past the large fields near the church, all the while he was yelling “obey the Mighty Sauron!” it was quit funny, probably because it was so random he is pretty goofy. In his honor, my new more powerful version of this light I’m building will be called “The Eye of Sauron”:devil:.




And when you test The Eye of Sauron it must be on a hill top with a big PA system strapped to the roof of the car for your buddy to go really nuts.
:tinfoil:


----------



## fareast (May 7, 2009)

Gunnerboy said:


> I thought it was odd at first: One of my non-CPF flashaholic friends occasionally uses the ROP-LO I gave him to recharge one of his solar-powered watches. He repairs watches as a hobby.




I have been doing the same for many times now! It never occurred to me it would be classified as weird flashlight usage....


----------



## MWClint (May 7, 2009)

I use the stainless steel LD01 when working on the car.. did a tranny flush last night..got tranny fluid everywhere..stuck LD01 in mouth.

 used tranny fluid doesnt taste good.


----------



## Onuris (May 8, 2009)

The most unusual thing I ever did was use a couple of my lights as headlights. I was riding home from my girlfriends place in the middle of the night late last summer on my Bimota DB5R. I was way out in the country, about 3 miles from my house, when the high beam on the bike started flickering, then went out, I tried switching to low beam, but it was out as well. Smelled some wiring burning. I disconnected the battery and isolated/disconnected the burned up wiring in the headlight circuit. I had an L1 and an E2L Defender with me, so I used some electrical tape to fasten both lights to the bike's forks. Aimed them as best as possible, put both on high mode, and viola, hillbilly headlamps. Worked good enough to get me home safely.

As for stupid...

Wondered how bright one of my L1 heads would be direct driven with two 123 primaries on an E2 body. Pretty darn bright, no apparent ill effects. Wondered how bright it would be with two 3.7v rechargeables. 

Wondered how bright a P60L module from one of my 6PLs would be in my 9P. A bit brighter, no ill effects. Then wondered how bright it would be with three 3.7v rechargeables. Quite a bit brighter, for a few seconds, then... 

Wonderd how much brighter my L2 would be on two 3.7v rechargeables. A bit brighter in both modes....for a while, then......funny blue light in high mode, then no high mode at all, only low.

 Playtime is over. Will feed my lights the recommended diet from now on. Honest I will.


----------



## csshih (May 8, 2009)

oh good grief, onuris.. next time you're curious.. send the light to me! I'll tell you if it'll die or not..


btw..the answer is.. YES!


----------



## bob4apple (May 8, 2009)

I gotta wonder if I'm the only one who spent an entire morning putting multiple coats of Turtle Wax on his lights. _(I really, really hope not!)_.


----------



## Twinkle-Plank (May 8, 2009)

No turtle wax but lots of polyglaze.


----------



## bob4apple (May 8, 2009)

> No turtle wax but lots of polyglaze.



Whew! Close enough. I feel better now.


----------



## callmaster (May 8, 2009)

When I got my MCE x 3 in the drop in for the mag. I was amazed at the brightness. But I wanted to see the leds all lighted up, so I looked. Made me sick for abit.

That didn't stop me though, was showing it again to one of my co workers and he said he'd pay me $5 to stare into it when it was on. So I did it and BAM. Sick for a bit again, but I made me $5.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 8, 2009)

*Most unusual?*

In 2005 we were above sea level in a 175 year old house in New Orleans that was undamaged and unflooded when hurricane Katrina blew through. We had everything we needed to remain there for months. The city began using force to illegally remove citizens from thier undamaged, unflooded homes. In the aftermath of the storm it was unclear how much help the city would get from the federal government in this illegal endeavor. Ultimately *thousands* of residents were removed by force, *often at gunpoint,* from their homes and relocated.

We used dim lights with blue/green beams to keep from being spotted by the police, the military and every *'alphabet group'* brought in -- whether they were equipped with Night Vision Gear or not.

By some official estimates, when hurricane Rita came through a couple weeks after Katrina the New Orleans area's population had been reduced from 460,000 to ~400. We were there the whole time -- reading and listening to audiobooks

It was the most *unusual* six weeks I've ever spent. We probably couldn't have done it without the blue/green lights.


----------



## Illum (May 8, 2009)

fareast said:


> I have been doing the same for many times now! It never occurred to me it would be classified as weird flashlight usage....



voltage spike!


----------



## foxtrot29 (May 8, 2009)

I've used my E1B to slide along my pregnant fiance's belly -- it sometimes makes the baby kick.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 16, 2009)

*What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

For example, this evening I strapped my Jet III-M to my lawnmower and mowed in complete darkness. My motivation was sound - at 9pm it was 29 celcius... I don't really want to mow in the heat of the day.

I figured the Jetbeam is one of the best built lights getting around, so it's be up for being strapped to a mower for 45mins. Came through without a scratch!

My wife thinks I'm certifiable...

What's the most eyebrow raising, maddest, insane thing you've done with a flashlight?


----------



## beanexample (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Stuck it through the windshield of an idiot that tried to run me over (I was on duty)... it was funny watching the car go down the street with my light on (an sl20 stream light) shining up in the air

Ten minutes later when the car was found abandoned and the policedog got to bite the guy he got to see the other end of a flashlight...

such is justice


----------



## Conte (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

One time a buddie and I, went out to explore this abandoned Jail building hiding in the middle of no where bush just 30k South of my town.

You can drive most of the way, but the last 5 click are too rough of road, so we took a quad and a mini with us.
The quad was my new toy, I rode it. Buddie rode the mini bike.

We kind of miscalculated . . . The time of day we got there, how long we'd be there . . . Night had well fallen by time we left and the Mini Bike had no light. 

Knowing I could more confidently handle the bike, I clipped my trusty Fulton to the collar of my shirt and drove the thing back with that as my light. And yes, I did wipe out at one point going over the bars with the bike flipping completely over me. I was perfectly fine, I got up, cheered, high fived buddie who still looked in shock and got back on the bike.

If you don't know what a Fulton is, its those angle head flashlights the army uses. MX-911/U is the model number. Probably one of the most well rounded useful flashlights I've ever owned. I have over 60 flashlights, including high output Mags and tiny kick *** Surefires, but when I have to get the job done, and need to bring one good light, I always go for the Fulton . . . Cause I can clip in on my shirt collar in a pinch . . . 

At the time and for the last few years I was running it off 2x18650 Li-Ion cells and an HPR51 Halogen PR bulb. Giving my about 6 watts. 
Right now I run it off 2x26650 LiFepo4 cells and an overdriven HPR44 bulb giving me 9.6 watts with output matching a MagCharger. Think ROP-Low. It's jsut long enough to fit 2x65mm cells without Mods and the stock metal reflector can take the heat. I upgraded to glass lens tho.


----------



## Egsise (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Well my brothers hobby is airsoft..
We were thinking how durable his Fenix TK11 glass lens is, he chickened but we tested my TK20.
Point blank range a few shots to the glass with 0.2g plastic BB's at 330fps/100ms(measured).
TK20 was ok after that.


----------



## balou (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

This one time, at band camp...

*SCNR* :nana:


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Probably the craziest thing I (we) attempted with a flashlight was searching for a 20l buoy, with an old sailboat in the middle of two islands, using a 3$ AA flashlight with depleted batteries in pitch black.

We found it eventually after a few circles, because we knew apox where it was by the lights on the nearest island... And the flashlight helped us when we we got witihn a few feet from it. :thinking:

We thought we'd park the sailboat by day, but it wouldnt start for 2 hrs lol.


----------



## RobertM (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



mvyrmnd said:


> For example, this evening I strapped my Jet III-M to my lawnmower and mowed in complete darkness. My motivation was sound - at 9pm it was 29 celcius... I don't really want to mow in the heat of the day.
> 
> I figured the Jetbeam is one of the best built lights getting around, so it's be up for being strapped to a mower for 45mins. Came through without a scratch!
> 
> ...



Haha, I too am guilty of law mowing at night with a flashlight. I was determined to get the lawn finished one night last summer and finished up with my SureFire G3 (P90 LA) in one hand and the steering wheel in the other. :laughing: BTW, it actually has built-in headlights, but without the G3, I still couldn't really see the "cut line."

-Robert


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

All right, the craziest thing I ever did with a flashlight --

I may have told this on this forum before, but I'm not sure.

Along about 1975, I was attending Texas A&I University in Kingsville, Texas. Now, back then, many young people were in the habit of cruising south on 14th Street, crossing over at the south end of town, and going back north on 6th Street. At the place where they crossed over, there were a couple of baseball fields and a swimming pool, all in a park.

One night, it got "blustery", i.e. windy and stormy, and me being slightly out in left field, I went and bought one of those "bat" kites. I drove down to the aforementioned park, parked my car and went out onto one of the ball fields. It was dark and there were no lights, so nobody could see me.

I tied a 2-D-cell flashlight under the kite and launched the thing. The wind was gusty, so that light was swinging wildly in all different directions.

Sitting out in about center field, I could see the cars going by, and I don't think it took 30 minutes for the parking lot to be full of cars and all the occupants looking at that flashlight and trying to figure out if it was a UFO or something! 

After another 45 minutes or so, I brought the kite in, walked out through the crowd, asked them "what's up" (but didn't dare slow down). I got in my car and left.

Those people all had that look on their face that said,"we've been had"! 

Well, you asked for "crazy"...


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Priceless. I just may try this on our lake next summer.
Glowing light in the middle of the lake:nana:


----------



## KD7EIR (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

On a dark night, I used my flashlight to see something... My lights lead a rather boring life!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Thanks for the laughs guys!

I'd love to hear more!


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

15 years ago I used to go camping / water skiing with my college buddies family every summer. We would sleep out on the ski boat under the stars at night, while his parents stayed behind at base camp. We would cruise around the lake at night with our flashlights and and my 12V spotlight to find a place to drop anchor. Out boat anchor rope was only ~35 or so feet long, and we could not really tell how deep the water was.

We used to tie my Fulton MX991U to the end of the boat anchor rope, turn it on and drop it into the water just to try and gage how deep the water depth.

This was ~1993. The Fulton was modded with a glass lens and a radio-hack halogen PR lamp. I used to lube the gaskets with cooking oil... LOL!

I still have both lights and they work fine, although the fulton switch is intermittent.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Spotting and scaring away mountain lions around camp. My Power on Board H.I.D. spotlight and my Fenix P3D Q5 were very effective.

Locating black bears who were trying to ransack our campsite on a backpacking trip in the Sierra Nevadas.

Seeing how far my H.I.D. spotlight would shine into the Sierra Nevada mountains from a campground down by Independence. Someone on one of the mountain tops shined a light back. This was after 8:30 P.M. in November. I think the light shined back was a Petzl Myo XP with the SSC l.e.d.. I recognized the super bright bluish light that had to be a SSC P4, and the light dimmed after about 15 seconds (the person had it on boost mode before it timed out and went back to high).


----------



## NonSenCe (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

the kite story is great! hahah

craziest i have done.. umm i donno.. boring also..

maybe craziest was to leave it unattenned in strange place. (so they got stolen) 

left them in weird places (tk11 inside the tailpipe of my car.. it was a handy shelf for it while i did something else)

used my Lmini2 mce version on high to warm up/ melt a frozen keyhole of my car.

simple and boring.. i know.


----------



## balou (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*






Does 'illuminating a human skull from the inside with a Nitecore D10' count as crazy?

(Long exposure shot, thus slightly blurred. Eyes blackened, because haven't gotten permission from my flatmate to post his pic on the net yet)


----------



## skillet (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Drove 16 miles home from church one night using my M6...
Altenator went out on the car.. and it was COLD.... so used the heater some but didn't want to spend my battery...


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this? 

Or maybe it's my inner flashaholic telling me to use my lights whenever possible?


----------



## Art (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Some days ago it was really could at my house. I was I the couch with a blanket over me but my feet where still very could...I had a Nitecore extreme r2 nearby so I switched it on into max and put it between my feet... after 10mins the light was hot and so was I


----------



## Dan FO (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Well at the 2009 SHOT SHOW CPF M&G I watched a member set newspaper on fire with a flashlight which drew the security guards but the member knew the owner of the condo complex which made everything GTG.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Made this silly flashlight portrait in response to a past thread.






Geoff


----------



## PCC (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



LightCannon said:


> I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this?
> 
> Or maybe it's my inner flashaholic telling me to use my lights whenever possible?


No, you're not unique for doing this. I do it, too. Saves on the electrical bill a little bit and it helps me burn through the bag of AA and 9V batteries I have sitting there begging me to use them.

Kramer5150, my wife uses my dimmer flashlights to clean my kids' ears, too.

Craziest thing I did with my lights? We used to race RC cars in the parking lot of a local hobby store at night and, after they turn the parking lot lights out, everyone tapes a Photon or something similar to their cars and we keep driving. We'd crash more because we couldn't see the walls set up to outline the track but it was better than packing up and going home.


----------



## sed6 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



balou said:


> This one time, at band camp...
> 
> *SCNR* :nana:


 
+1


----------



## SneakyCyber (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

First night out with my SSC P7 on delivery I took it with me to an apartment that had no outside lighting. Two people were walking on the side walk and thought I was a LEO and ran the other direction. They must have been up to no good. :shakehead


----------



## bluepilgrim (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Fastened a light to a pole, stuck it put a second story window, stretched it up and banged it on the gutter to chase a raccoon off the roof. It seemed to have worked.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Being towed by a fast dog while on rollerblades on a rural street with no streetlights - and a cheap POS light.

I'd done this many times in better lighting, but the ensuing crash was one of the things that got me into flashaholic land.


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



SneakyCyber said:


> First night out with my SSC P7 on delivery I took it with me to an apartment that had no outside lighting. Two people were walking on the side walk and thought I was a LEO and ran the other direction. They must have been up to no good. :shakehead



Gee, that's something I sure wouldn't do -- you're liable to get SHOT by doing that!


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



LightCannon said:


> I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this?



Yep, I do that too, but only when the power goes out at my house which seems to average about once every month or two. (Darned neighbors and their stupid trees that they don't cut so the branches wipe out the power lines constantly.)

The only strange thing that I do with my lights is I hardly ever turn on the hallway lights in my house at night. I prefer to use a flashlight instead even though all the hallway lights work perfectly.


----------



## ozner1991 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

i used my old 2d maglite to look through those scratch and win tickets, with the light you could see underneath the grey scratch covering


----------



## Cataract (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I was at a customer's facility repairing their film developers and had some time to waste while film was going through the machine feeder (not getting developped) for testing. They gave me a bunch 9X17" of unexposed X-ray films for the test. As the film came out I used my Quark AA to darken the film and made a bunch of poka-dots and lines on it. Then I made a pound sign (#) and a spiral. I went to the guy in charge and showed him the film and asked him what could cause that. He said he didn't know, but it seemed like something he saw before. When he got to the pound and the spiral, he froze, unable to compute what he was looking at. Ahhh, the priceless look on his face.


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Does paying over $1,000 for ONE count as crazy?
Might in the real world, but around here, pretty sure it doesn't count.

SOoooooo, I need to find a wild & crazy thing to use my light on, then I'll post something, provided it's Safe For Work


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Does weapon mounting Surefires to Nerf guns count? I mounted one to a water pistol.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Solscud007 said:


> Does weapon mounting Surefires to Nerf guns count? I mounted one to a water pistol.


That isn't crazy, that's just awesome!

I can't remember doing anything crazy really...

I did however have fun testing the throw of my EDC one night though. At a park with friends and one of them had a balloon (slightly random, I know). Anyways, they let it go into the night sky so I whipped out my light , clicked it on to high and tracked the balloon for one or two hundred feet up until it disappeared in the night sky. A bit silly, amusing (for me), and a bit geeky (to my friends).

Slightly crazier, but not really with a flashlight... was staying at a cabin with some friends and some of them started horsing around in the virtually pitch black in the dead of the night. So I grabbed my camera's flash and strobed a few of them. We were all seeing spots for a while!


----------



## Moka (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

One day got the urge to run the Thousand Steps with nothing but Torch Light at about Midnight...
For those who don't know what I'm talking about 
http://www.visitvictoria.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.00036EA7-8220-1EF6-9E6080C476A90000/

It was quite an experience...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 17, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Moka said:


> One day got the urge to run the Thousand Steps with nothing but Torch Light at about Midnight...
> For those who don't know what I'm talking about
> http://www.visitvictoria.com/displayobject.cfm/objectid.00036EA7-8220-1EF6-9E6080C476A90000/
> 
> It was quite an experience...



I guess doing that with a half-flat 2AA MiniMag would make it that much more authentic...


----------



## CARNAL1 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I don't know if this qualifies as crazy or not, but I use my lights to lower my electric bill. Instead of turning on my interior lights in my house, I use a number of my LED lights. For instance instead of turning on my main kitchen light I will tail stand my Tiablo A9 on high. Works quite well. I also have a Video room in which the main over head light, a 60W burned out about a year ago. I only use my LEDs in that room and it works out with no problems whatsoever. Lights used in my Video room are:

Elektro Lumens XM-3 (Old School)
Romisen RC-N3 Q5 (Single Stage)
Romisen RC-G2 Q5 (Love that Single AA power)
UK 4AA eLED (1st Gen)
MiniMag with Opalec NewBeam Upgrade (Still kickin after all these years)

All of these lights and a number of others combine to keep my electric bill under $60. each month. Wife thinks I'm crazy until see opens the bill. Happy Dark Trails.


----------



## ab1ht (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



LightCannon said:


> I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this?



I do this sometimes. The exhaust fan in our bathroom is hardwired to the light. I warm up the bathroom with an electric heater (it's cold in Massachusetts now) and don't want the fan to pull out the warm air.

I tail stand my 2AA minimag in the shower with me (in a fairly dry spot). Works great. More pleasant CRI than than overhead light anyway


----------



## mvyrmnd (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I have noticed that when trying to remove grass seeds and general crud from my border-collie's ears, warm tinted lights show the gunge better than cool tinted lights.

:sick2:


----------



## bluepilgrim (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

looks like that should be http://www.drmomotoscope.com/


----------



## leukos (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I suppose seeing tvodrd successfully fry an egg on the lens of his USL was one of more unusual applications I have seen of a flashlight: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/2232/site1096ux0.jpg


----------



## Arnulf (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Not a flashlight.....back in the 1970s I was at a kegger out in the country back in the woods on a friends land....I was riding my Triumph Bonneville motorcycle...I had a few beers and decided I better call it a night before I got too drunk to ride.....I went over and got on my bike and kicked her over and switched on the headlight and there was about 5 full moons out....a group of chicks had went off away from the party to take a squat...my headlight was right on them...I was kinda stunned at first...they were yelling turn the F##king light off.....OOPS time to haul *** bunch of drunk po'ed chicks heading my way.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Cataract said:


> I was at a customer's facility repairing their film developers and had some time to waste while film was going through the machine feeder (not getting developped) for testing. They gave me a bunch 9X17" of unexposed X-ray films for the test. As the film came out I used my Quark AA to darken the film and made a bunch of poka-dots and lines on it. Then I made a pound sign (#) and a spiral. I went to the guy in charge and showed him the film and asked him what could cause that. He said he didn't know, but it seemed like something he saw before. When he got to the pound and the spiral, he froze, unable to compute what he was looking at. Ahhh, the priceless look on his face.


 
Best one I’ve heard so far, that’s some funny stuff, I can just picture the guy starring blankly at the film:laughing:. 
 
Haven’t heard from the member on here who was at a museum with a huge glow in the dark mural which flashed a light ever few minuets to capture people’s shadows on it, he took out his light and drew all sorts of silly things like happy faces on it. But the light was so intense that it didn’t fad away like the people’s images!
 
Me: 
 
Searching for our stuck Jeep way out in the Aruban wasteland while standing up holding on to the roll cage of a jeep using my Taskforce as a spotlight “have to tell that entire story here sometime:twothumbs!”
 
Using 700 Lumens from my EDC-P7 to blind the crap put of my friends at laser tag! NOTHING like over kill:devil::rock:!
 
Trying to use the EDC-P7 as an every day use light e.g.: finding keys, socks, etc. Best one ever: Helping a guy find his phone in a movie cinema, SO Funny:laughing:!
 
Any time I use “The SUN”:devil:.
 
Used my 3000 Lumen Oracle to navigate around at the local fireworks, this was the first time I saw what “to much power meant”!
 
I too, have mowed the lawn with a light on the handle bar, I also shower with lights.


----------



## rje58 (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I guess it's a good thing none of our former U.S. Presidents are flashaholics...?

or it might have been a Surefire instead of a cigar.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Left a very bright LED blinking SOS on the 32nd floor of a hotel in Manhattan in the window by mistake. It was visiable for miles, and no one ever resopnded. 

I could see it, but could not get back to turn it off. 

This was in 2002, and I am glad I was not in trouble. I Don't think people knew what it was. So much for Homeland Security, and the NYPD.

It blinked for for about seven hours. And it was BRIGHT!


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



RedLed said:


> I could see it, but could not get back to turn it off.
> 
> This was in 2002, and I am glad I was not in trouble. I Don't think people knew what it was. So much for Homeland Security, and the NYPD.


Did *you* let them know it was a mistake?


----------



## stallion2 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

*mounting them to a couple Yamaha waverunners a few times in the past years. 

*once made Stevie Wonder shield his eyes and say to me, "knock it off you little prick!!!"




Cataract said:


> I was at a customer's facility repairing their film developers and had some time to waste while film was going through the machine feeder (not getting developped) for testing. They gave me a bunch 9X17" of unexposed X-ray films for the test. As the film came out I used my Quark AA to darken the film and made a bunch of poka-dots and lines on it. Then I made a pound sign (#) and a spiral. I went to the guy in charge and showed him the film and asked him what could cause that. He said he didn't know, but it seemed like something he saw before. When he got to the pound and the spiral, he froze, unable to compute what he was looking at. Ahhh, the priceless look on his face.


 
i really hope that opportunity comes your way in the future. i wonder how things would've gone if you had written 'REDRUM' over and over.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Slightly off topic, but I remember back around 1966 or so, seeing an advertising spotlight scanning the sky, and thinking, "I want a flashlight that bright." 

We're not quite there yet, but we're getting close.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



stallion2 said:


> i really hope that opportunity comes your way in the future. i wonder how things would've gone if you had written 'REDRUM' over and over.


 
 Good thing I'm alone in my office, or everyone would have wanted to know what I'm LMAO about... I sure will try that one next time!


----------



## curtispdx (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

"Haven’t heard from the member on here who was at a museum with a huge glow in the dark mural which flashed a light ever few minuets to capture people’s shadows on it, he took out his light and drew all sorts of silly things like happy faces on it. But the light was so intense that it didn’t fad away like the people’s images!"



That was me. I didn't want to pipe in because I'm not sure that the statute of limitations has expired...:laughing:

We haven't been back since.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



CARNAL1 said:


> I don't know if this qualifies as crazy or not, but I use my lights to lower my electric bill. Instead of turning on my interior lights in my house, I use a number of my LED lights. For instance instead of turning on my main kitchen light I will tail stand my Tiablo A9 on high. Works quite well. I also have a Video room in which the main over head light, a 60W burned out about a year ago. I only use my LEDs in that room and it works out with no problems whatsoever. Lights used in my Video room are:



Sometimes I leave all the lights off in the apartment and use a light to navigate around. It's less hassle to carry a light than to switch the lights off behind me IMO.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



TorchBoy said:


> Did *you* let them know it was a mistake?


 
No one ever showed up to ask me about it. I really did forget it was on.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Ah, so you only discovered it when you got back and was able to turn it off.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I've got something for this thread but it's too much.
This place is family friendly.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

After it rains, I use my main EDC at work to spot worms on the darkened private road, so I don't accidentally step on them. When it doesn't rain, they stay in the grassy area along the sides of the private road. I don't want worm guts on the inside of my car. It's not even a year old ...

... I just realized we're all competing to see which one of us is craziest.


----------



## RedLED (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



TorchBoy said:


> Ah, so you only discovered it when you got back and was able to turn it off.


 
No, I could see it. The problem was, I was on a photo shoot. it was with a company that had offices in the World Trade Center, and the CEO took the employees back for a ceremony with the NYPD Chaplin. 

I was in the lead car of a NYPD motorcade that took several buses of people, and the Mayor back to ground zero, so I was just stuck in the bubble, or package. 

It was an accident...I was playing around with it, and set it down when I was distracted by my wife.

That's the story. But, I could see it from all over Manhattan.

I am so glad nothing happened...I would not do well in Rikers Isalnd!


----------



## Magic Matt (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

This is the craziest and dumbest...

Craziest...

I had loads of those little LED lights that go on keyrings - they were giving them away from a store I use regularly. For a laugh, we put our rabbits in harnesses and let them run around the garden at night with a torch clipped to the harness.


Dumbest...

Whilst doing the above, I decided to use my camera to take a long exposure (some 5 minutes) thinking I'd get some interesting light trails. I took several shots, and then the next day went to take the film out of the camera... to find that there was no film in there.

I now exclusively use Digital.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Some Digital cameras can offer a similar "gotcha".


They let you take pictures, even if there is *no* Memory Card inserted.



_


----------



## Robin24k (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Burgess said:


> Some Digital cameras can offer a similar "gotcha".
> 
> 
> They let you take pictures, even if there is *no* Memory Card inserted.
> ...


True, but getting them off may require locating the cable that cable with the camera, and that could potentially be quite fun...


----------



## fizzwinkus (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

my stories are absolutely lame - taken a shower with them.

two glowtoob lithium whites.
it was about 3 am and i wanted to take a shower. unfortunately, my bath shares a glass wall with the bedroom and i didn't want to disturb the girl who was over that night. if i had turned on the lights, it would have lit up the bedroom too. i use glowtoobs to finish off dead cells, and the light was just enough to get around. perfect.

the previous use was finding glasses. i had two family members who were in a fairly nasty accident, the car completely totalled and everything inside (except them!) thrown far from the accident. after arriving on the scene and getting them squared away, i returned to the area to look for their glasses (both of them had glasses and high prescriptions), covering about half a football field. the lx2 made short work of that!


----------



## Cataract (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Made another one last week...

Involves a UV spot light rather than a flashlight, but I think it belongs here...

I test what is called "liquid penetrants" which are a fluorescent liquid that will penetrate really small cracks (no pun intended... you should see the manufacturer's description). It normally is used in automotive and aerospace industry for quality testing, but I do testing on the products for re-certification. This involves a panel with cracks in it that I have to put the liquid on and spray off before inspecting under intense UV light (hence a UV projector). Spraying the stuff off splatters all over the walls and once in a while I just shine the projector on the wall. In normal light, you don't suspect a thing, but with the UV on, it literally looks like a murder scene and whoever's holding the projector feels like a CSI investigator. 

... so, the other day I used the same liquid to spell "redrum" on the wall and called a collegue over while holding the projector... haven't heard anyone laugh louder in my entire life


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Cataract said:


> ... so, the other day I used the same liquid to spell "redrum" on the wall and called a collegue over while holding the projector... haven't heard anyone laugh louder in my entire life


Sounds like a great example of nerd humour. Love it! :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I used the strobe feature on my Fenix L0D rebel 80 a few months back while upstate. Used it to entertain a couple of cats belonging to my best friend's wife's brother's best friend. A cute hippie chick. I played with her too . . . mainly by annoying her with a few ideas challenging her liberal views. It was fun, she never got too upset.


----------



## 276 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Dumb thing-- Accidentally/ not paying attention tried to to tighten the tailcap on my kroma with my teeth. I learned my lesson with the chipped tooth i have.

Weird-- Used the knurling on my surefire to file one of my finger nails down.


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Hahaha mr_maurice, i think your story is by far the best hahahah


----------



## 3000k (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I had a liquid UV dye kit you use to see cracks in engine blocks and such. Well the fluid is clear and comes in a little squirt bottle. I visited my friend one day and had the bottle and UV flashlight, when he went to the bathroom I sprayed some of the fluid over his bed and adjacent wall. 20 min later it had all dried and was not noticeable. I commenced to show him my new cool UV flashlight when his mother suddenly walked into the room. I told them that the uv light isn't bright so they need to shut the lights off. His mother then shut off the lights and I pointed my UV flashlight toward his bed and all the dye was glowing brilliantly all over his bed and wall. The looks on my friend's and his mother's face was priceless. The room just stayed silent, that was one of the most awkward experiences I have had.

I also once tied a fulton anglehead to my fishing rod to gauge the depth and possibly attract fish. When the light finally reached the bottom it was out of sight, I reeled it back in and discovered that is was full of water but the light was still on as bright as ever. We later got a real fish finder and learned that that spot was 50-65ft deep.


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



3000k said:


> I had a liquid UV dye kit you use to see cracks in engine blocks and such. Well the fluid is clear and comes in a little squirt bottle. I visited my friend one day and had the bottle and UV flashlight, when he went to the bathroom I sprayed some of the fluid over his bed and adjacent wall. 20 min later it had all dried and was not noticeable. I commenced to show him my new cool UV flashlight when his mother suddenly walked into the room. I told them that the uv light isn't bright so they need to shut the lights off. His mother then shut off the lights and I pointed my UV flashlight toward his bed and all the dye was glowing brilliantly all over his bed and wall. The looks on my friend's and his mother's face was priceless. The room just stayed silent, that was one of the most awkward experiences I have had.


 
you are a monster:duh2:...well played:thumbsup:


----------



## SirJMD (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



stallion2 said:


> you are a monster:duh2:...well played:thumbsup:



Should have said something like: "It can show traces of biological material - like blood etc." - and then you turn on the flashlight, and you see the giant spray all over the room


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



3000k said:


> I had a liquid UV dye kit you use to see cracks in engine blocks and such. Well the fluid is clear and comes in a little squirt bottle. I visited my friend one day and had the bottle and UV flashlight, when he went to the bathroom I sprayed some of the fluid over his bed and adjacent wall. 20 min later it had all dried and was not noticeable. I commenced to show him my new cool UV flashlight when his mother suddenly walked into the room. I told them that the uv light isn't bright so they need to shut the lights off. His mother then shut off the lights and I pointed my UV flashlight toward his bed and all the dye was glowing brilliantly all over his bed and wall. The looks on my friend's and his mother's face was priceless. The room just stayed silent, that was one of the most awkward experiences I have had.


 
I'm proud of you.

Signed ... :devil:


----------



## Jash (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Went cliff diving with some mates one night using an Eveready Dolphin to climb up the rocks. Dropped it into the water to see who could jump the closest to it. No-one got very close as it was about a 40 foot drop and didn't want to land on this thing.


----------



## Magic Matt (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Some idiot ran into my friend's car while it was parked up in a layby on a country lane about 4 hours ago. Totalled the front lights.

The reason this is relevant is.... we just drove the 8 miles to the garage by the light of my TK40 with me leaning out the car window. It was amazingly awesome!!!!!!! (Not sure it was legal, but neverind!)

The guys at the garage were somewhat surprised at what pulled up onto their forecourt. :naughty:


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I still can't believe I did this...

Back when I was was in college in New Mexico, me and a few friends would explore old abandoned mines in the mountains. I'm sure I was using an AA minimag back then. :shakehead We'd come across collapsed tunnels, very very old dynamite, we even shimmied over vertical shafts on the twin iron rails that the ore carts used to use (the supporting wooden trellises had long since fallen away).

I'm quite happy that we're still alive. 

K


----------



## vio765 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

story one:
i went out for a walk around my brother's field. it was about 5F degrees above, 15F below windchill, ~ 6 inches of snow on the ground, 7am, and zinging from my special "rocket fuel" recipe for coffee. the light was a DBS SMO reflector with 2x18650 cells. me and light held up nicely. 


story 2 (this never actually happened, but it is funny):
read my TK40 a bedtime story.


----------



## cityevader (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Kinda lame, but several years ago I had my "million candlepower spotlight" which was just about the brightest thing a seventeen year old could find. I had my '84 Toyota Supra and had spent a little time one night at my high school's parking lot doing donuts and what-not and trying to make a giant '92 in thick black skidmarks (graduating year). Came back about an hour later to check it out. The parking lot lampposts were off this time, and it didn't even occur to me it was for a reason. We had just pulled up to the very far end in total pitch black when I had a feeling something was going on. I lit up the spotlight dead onto a squad car sneaking in all slow and quiet like. As soon as mine went on, three cops cars hit their spots and red and blues and tore right up to us with their tires squealing like we were robbers coming out of a bank. We just got a talking to, thankfully.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



3000k said:


> I had a liquid UV dye kit you use to see cracks in engine blocks and such. Well the fluid is clear and comes in a little squirt bottle. I visited my friend one day and had the bottle and UV flashlight, when he went to the bathroom I sprayed some of the fluid over his bed and adjacent wall. 20 min later it had all dried and was not noticeable. I commenced to show him my new cool UV flashlight when his mother suddenly walked into the room. I told them that the uv light isn't bright so they need to shut the lights off. His mother then shut off the lights and I pointed my UV flashlight toward his bed and all the dye was glowing brilliantly all over his bed and wall. The looks on my friend's and his mother's face was priceless. The room just stayed silent, that was one of the most awkward experiences I have had.


 :twothumbs You just gave me a reason to ge a UV flashlight


----------



## yalskey (Apr 1, 2010)

*What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

FUN THREAD:
What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?

Weird situations, odd application, bizarre uses, freak accidents... etc.

(let's keep this clean however... obviously)


----------



## gmf2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



yalskey said:


> (let's keep this clean however... obviously)



I know I'm not the only one that read the thread title and promptly realized my mind is, in fact, in the gutter.


----------



## yalskey (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



gmf2010 said:


> I know I'm not the only one that read the thread title and promptly realized my mind is, in fact, in the gutter.



Yeah, it's called "being a man".

(I had the same thing in mind when I wrote that last line)


----------



## Serial Chiller (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

I've used my iTP C8 as a hammer and as a bottle opener. It has a few more dents and scratches by now, but it still works great.


----------



## nasa779 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

um there are so many of these threads


----------



## yalskey (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



nasa779 said:


> um there are so many of these threads



Really? I've been reading CPF everyday for about 4 years and I haven't really come across one... ok, well maybe one that was similar, but I wouldn't say "there are so many of these threads" at all.

Look, it a fun thread for CPF-ers to share neat / funny stories. Let's not be a Debbie Downer here. If you're not interested, don't post / read!


----------



## recDNA (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



yalskey said:


> FUN THREAD:
> What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?
> 
> Weird situations, odd application, bizarre uses, freak accidents... etc.
> ...


 
I caught the Easter Bunny!


----------



## zwerky (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

well, yesterday i gave a friend a quark mini 123. he's the sommelier/beverage director at a really popular new restaurant in San Francisco and he was able to squeeze us in for a dinner during prime time. he saw the lil light & raved that he can now decant wine using the q123 because it's so small and it tail stands which is even more perfect. before that, he was using his larger plastic surefire that had a clicky switch and no tail standing. 

so win win all around :twothumbs


----------



## elfakyn (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

I hammered a mechanical pencil tip into the desk with my P20A2. (got bored)


----------



## strinq (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Broke some pistachio shells to get to the core.


----------



## branespload (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

I light up a jack-o-lantern with a quark 123 ti on strobe when someone asked me if I "had a light" on halloween..


----------



## hoongern (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



yalskey said:


> Really? I've been reading CPF everyday for about 4 years and I haven't really come across one... ok, well maybe one that was similar, but I wouldn't say "there are so many of these threads" at all.
> 
> Look, it a fun thread for CPF-ers to share neat / funny stories. Let's not be a Debbie Downer here. If you're not interested, don't post / read!



Some other threads if you're also interested in reading  I feel that there are more... 

*What's the most unusual/stupidest/weirdest thing you've done with your flashlight?  

 **What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight? *

*Weirdest thing you've done with your flashlight? *


----------



## hybrid (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

I forgot I had my light in my pocket when I went out to a nightclub with my friends. When I saw the bouncers using their flashlights to part the seas of people so they could get through, I decided to try the same thing...it works.


----------



## yalskey (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



hoongern said:


> Some other threads if you're also interested in reading  I feel that there are more...
> 
> *What's the most unusual/stupidest/weirdest thing you've done with your flashlight?
> 
> ...



Ok, so at first, it seems like you got me. However, my thread is about the "strangest thing"... which is different then "unusual, Stupidest, Weirdest, or Craziest" thing. My spokesman Vanilla Ice will explain this similarity to you the next time you are in my office.

(p.s. You got me)


----------



## LG&M (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

This one time at flashlight camp... What a minute that's not clean never mind.


----------



## Flashlightboy (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

This is going to sound odd and it's certainly not what any of you might expect to read.

A few years ago my father passed away in the hospital with my brother and I at his side. He's been having some difficulty breathing and had gone through convulsions increasing in severity.

He went through bad a convulsion and then became pale and stopped moving. 

I went to look for a nurse but couldn't find one. I thought he'd died but I'd never experienced death up close like that before so didn't know for sure. 

I took my Arc AAA (still have it on my keychain) and shined it in his eyes to see if there was any reaction. There was none. My brother and I looked at the wall clock and when we finally found a nurse and doctor that time was used on his death certificate.


----------



## freq18hz (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

replying before I read anything...


I just want to say that being a new member, the title of this one SCARES me!


Proceeding at my own risk...



-Freq


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Ah, well, you'll have to take my word for it. It was true, it was strange, it was a great anecdote and it was on topic -- but it won't fly here.

"Nothing to see here -- move along."

*"Discretion is the better part of valor."*


----------



## PM01 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Reverse projection of a focusing screen (Canon and Nikon DSLR). Put the bright light shining through the rear eyepiece to illustrate which focus sensor is active - and to give a relative idea of the 1.6, 1.5 and full frame sensor areas using the same focal length lens.

Of course this is all projected at very large sizes. Having a 200 to 300 lumen flashlight helps.


----------



## Mikellen (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Shouldn't this be in the General Flashlight Discussion Forum?


----------



## bullettproof (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

I bet you guys would buy a Flashaholic Porn Movie!!!!


----------



## hazna (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



gmf2010 said:


> I know I'm not the only one that read the thread title and promptly realized my mind is, in fact, in the gutter.



...some of those fenix diffuser tips are awfully suss

http://www.fenixtactical.com/images/fenix/fenix-tk11-white-diffuser-002-1.jpg

Please don't be too offended... I'll shut up now


----------



## Robin24k (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*



hazna said:


> ...some of those fenix diffuser tips are awfully suss
> 
> http://www.fenixtactical.com/images/fenix/fenix-tk11-white-diffuser-002-1.jpg
> 
> Please don't be too offended... I'll shut up now


I agree, my first thought was what were the designers thinking when they designed THAT?? :green: It certainly doesn't look much like a traffic wand...


----------



## Force Attuned (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Big momma?? Is that another flashlight??

Seriously, I was goofing around and put the led end of my 6P (w/Malkoff M60) in my mouth. The light was on of course. It was night time and all I saw was red. Pretty scary, the light was so bright I was actually blinded for around 30 seconds. Don't recommend it. My mates thought it was funny though.


----------



## SmithGW (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: What's the strangest thing you ever did with a flashlight?*

Well, it was one dark and cold night. I was on the top of a mountain watching a lonely road and a lonely deer. Mind you it was a fake deer (Yes, I'm a game warden). While the snow was falling, my disposition was too. I heard a shot down the mountain and cussed my unfortunate position. As I stood to get the blood back in my legs, I saw lights coming up the road. I became one with the rocks around me and got Robo-Bambi powered up and ready for action. Bring it on, poachers. The truck slid to a neat stop in perfect position for a left hand shot out the driver's side window (easy if the driver is left handed) and as the smoke rolled from the blackpowder gun, Robo-Bambi took another hit for the team. The mental processes whirred faster than a hard drive and the poacher hit the gas. All was again quiet on the mountain. I darted over to Robo and laid him down for a well deserved rest while I jogged up the road to where my partner had the outlaws stopped. About a half mile up the road, my low-bid state issue boots came untied. I quickly placed the Stinger XT in my teeth and bent over to tie my boots. As I finished up, I was still breathing hard (go ahead laugh it up, then go for a run in boots, BDUs, coveralls, body armor, and gunbelt in 20 degree weather and see who's breathing hard) and the inhale cycle was suddenly interrupted... by the tailcap switch from my light. I looked around quickly for a rock, log, anything I could use for a self-performed Heimlich maneuver. Nothing close. As my head started to swim I told myself to exhale or die. Out came the little rubber switch cover and up the road I went. I was rewarded by the sight of blood trickling down the driver's face. Apparently he wasn't left handed. Nor was he sober and off to jail we went.

Moral of the story: Well there are many morals to this story, but don't put anything but food in your mouth, especially a light with tailcap switch.


----------



## acrosteve (Jul 18, 2011)

*What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Me, this was way back when i though a maglite was the ****. And I wasn't even carrying one of those.


A buddy and i went caving with a el-cheapo 2d box store special - and no backup. Just the one light.:duh2:

He might have had a lighter, but we are talking a good 1/4 mile cave - minimum.

Watch your language - Norm


----------



## Napalm (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Blinding myself. With one of those multimode light that has both moonlight and SOS modes. So I was cycling through the modes and at a certain point everything went dark so I thought it's in "moonlight" mode and looked at the LED to check. The stupid thing was actually in SOS mode and blasted me as soon as I looked.

Gave it away.

Nap.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I dropped a light in toilet once.


----------



## Cataract (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Blinded myself with a TK40 at arm's length. My eyes hurt and were watery for 2 hours and I only looked at it the time of a blink.


----------



## Satanta (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

left my cheap plastic C cell inside the hood of my old '78 Jeep after a late night breakdown, forgot it was there till I cranked the engine and heard shredding plastic and battery pound away inside the hood. No damage to te Jeep but you can imagine there is a place in South Texas with bits and pieces of plastic flashlight strewn along the riad...


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Knew someone who sat on his Surefire, turned it on in his backpocket, realized his car didn't actually have heated seats and the window had melted


----------



## richpalm (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Actually believed I might sell something in the MP.. HA-HA... no way. No replies at all. Couldn't even sell you the bridge.

Have lights to sell but I gave up.


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



Cataract said:


> Blinded myself with a TK40 at arm's length. My eyes hurt and were watery for 2 hours and I only looked at it the time of a blink.


TK40 isnt capable of doing that
I ever tried to take a glance to a turbo-driven SST-50 @ fully night adapted vision
it hurts but the effect wont last for 2 hours(not even 15 minutes)


----------



## flame2000 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I once saw an ant crawling on the wall, took my Fenix L2D and cap over it, then turn on Turbo for ~20sec! When I remove the light, the ant just stop moving for a minute!:duck:......probably wondering what hit him!


----------



## Dr Jekell (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



jh333233 said:


> TK40 isnt capable of doing that
> I ever tried to take a glance to a turbo-driven SST-50 @ fully night adapted vision
> it hurts but the effect wont last for 2 hours(not even 15 minutes)


 
It helps to remember that not every ones vision is the same as yours.


----------



## Databyter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I left one of my fav lights on top of the car and then took a drive.

Fenix P3D or something like that. It was a while back.


----------



## Databyter (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



jh333233 said:


> TK40 isnt capable of doing that
> I ever tried to take a glance to a turbo-driven SST-50 @ fully night adapted vision
> it hurts but the effect wont last for 2 hours(not even 15 minutes)


 
Your wrong.

The beacon mode is very deceptive in the TK40. 
It powers up to full lumens instantly from a complete dark state that lasts long enough that your pupils might be fully dilated for night vision when it hits you if you made the mistake of having night vision and then looking into the flash.

Completely dilated pupils can take enough energy to really put your eye into irritation mode.

I don't know about damage at this level of energy, but I do know that there is a big difference in danger values with dilated pupils and so be careful with Beacon modes that only rarely flash an intensly bright beam with long pauses in between. Don't look directly at it with night vision or while under the influence of drugs that make your pupils dilated..

Your eye is like a lens that is mostly covered up. Think of a magnifying glass with 90% of its surface covered.
Hard to burn paper in sunlight right?
Then uncover (dilate) it.

Now you have intensified the energy by many multiples.


----------



## eric10mm (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Loaned it out.

My first Surefire 6P is so old it was made and marked by Laser Products. At the time they were not generally available to the public and they were leaps & bounds better than everything else available at the time.

So, naturally every one at the range wanted to borrow it when it came time to shoot the low-light courses. I still have that light, upgraded somewhat over the years. But there are still all those dents in the bezel that perfectly match the serrations on the other guys' rear sights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Foxfyre (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Same as jhc37013 except it was a polished gold tone anodize mini mag light down a scout camp outhouse.


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Does spending over $300 for one count?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



Mr Bigglow said:


> Does spending over $300 for one count?


 
Not at all. 

But telling my wife my RA 140T was $149 was was one of the less intelligent flashlight-related moves I've made. 

Funny, I tell her I spent $1,000 on a rifle and she doesn't blink. But I buy a RA or SureFire and she thinks i'm nuts.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Back in 1974 I built a headlight for the bike, complete with a taillight which blinked using a homebuilt flasher. To power the whole thing, I used a lead acid battery, because NiCads were brand new, terribly expensive, and not available in a size that would keep the light going for very long. One problem that I forgot: bikes get tipped over when parked in bike stands. 

It is amazing how much metal can get eaten away by battery acid ...


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

The dumbest thing ive ever done involving a flashlight is.......
i got addicted on surefire and now my wallet is always empty...


----------



## SolemnSight (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

awesome question!
well mine isn't dumb when you first think , but...
i taped -w/ duct tape- my flashlight(s) (4sevens mini 123, regular 123^2, g5) to my longboard, and what do you know, the bumps on the sidewalk .really do mess them up

so, got to do it again, with cushioning


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Back in the day when Maglites were the best thing in the world... er hmm... I cracked myself in the knee with a 6D. 
The lesson learned was never belt carry a baseball-bat-with-a-light-on-the-end sized torch in a holder that allows it to swing wildly, and then try running with it. This can only ever end badly.

Glad I didn't own a 3D or it would have caught a bit higher!:mecry:


----------



## S1LVA (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I dropped an HDS clicky on my toe. The bezel hit the base of my toe nail just right, splitting it open and causing it to gush blood. Ouch. 

S1LVA


----------



## swan (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

The purchase of a led lenser.


----------



## computernut (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I was cleaning my Surefire G3 and was putting things back together. I had just slid the batteries in and stood the light bezel down while I cleaned the tailcap. I then placed the tailcap on top of the tube and then got distracted with something. I then wondered what this burning smell was. Turns out the tailcap made enough contact to turn the bulb on and it was melting my rubber work mat! There was a clear residue on the lens but it wiped off, I still have a ring in my mat but nothing wrong with the light.


----------



## mwb01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Ordered a green Mag 3D as a Mag85 host since I had several black mags already and I like green. It was the last piece to my project and I got hasty as I unpacked it and gathered my other components. Anyways I leave it laying on the table while I start fiddling with the other parts. Suddenly my heart sinks as I hear a rolling noise and then an incredibly loud bang as it hit the hard floor. Gotta love Maglites' lack of anti-roll. When it rolled off it didn't have the tailcap on and as luck would have it it hit the floor right on the end of the body tube and dented the section with threads. I was able to force the threads back into place but it's still not very smooth when you screw on the tailcap. Luckily it still functions and there's no visible anodizing damage on the outside so I didn't have to get a new one, but it was still a frustrating beginning to my project.

I've also done the unfortunate mistake Napalm mentioned with moonlight and blinky modes several times. That was what finally motivated me to reprogram my Predator's modes


----------



## COAST (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



swan said:


> The purchase of a led lenser.


 
Haha! In their defense, they aren't as bad as some brands out there..... Just overpriced for what you get!


----------



## jh333233 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Also, 1 interesting thing involves HK peoples(Not me,ive learnt alot  )
They praises U__fire and they think it is a Gucci/LV in flashlight and everytime they buy a light, theyll ask: is there any ul__fire?
Even batterys, they ask for the "highest" capacity UF 3600 mah


----------



## happystuffing (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I was riding shotgun with a buddy and we decided that my Streamlight Ultra Stinger was just awesome. 

So we turned off the headlights and used the flashlight only. 

It was night time and we were on our way to go fishing. Stupid and dumb in retrospect, but fun at the time. Would I do it again? Hell no! 

. . . but I think I turned a new flashaholic that night


----------



## acrosteve (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Good stories. Keep 'em coming


----------



## kelmo (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

When I got my 1st Surefire, an E2D I would not use it for fear of depleting the batteries and wearing out the lamp. That was back in 2004. That sucker is still on its original lamp. And even with depleted batteries it still puts out a usable if not respectable amount of light!


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

:huh:Started buying them ....:shrug:


----------



## KiwiMark (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Joined CPF . . . lead to a severe amount of wallet pain.


----------



## kruger7734 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I work maintenance, and a guy that I work with regularly shoves his 2 cell Rayovac in his mouth to free up both hands. The light is no longer yellow, and hasnt been for a while.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



kruger7734 said:


> I work maintenance, and a guy that I work with regularly shoves his 2 cell Rayovac in his mouth to free up both hands. The light is no longer yellow, and hasnt been for a while.


LOL, but what color are his teeth?? :green: :sick2:


----------



## Burgess (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Gee --

I hope that's not 2 "D" cells ! ! !



_


----------



## wuyeah (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I buy the light, want sell the light because I am eyeing another light. After taking images of it, I don't want to sell the light. Thought about it, thinking selling it is right thing to do. Sold the light. Bought new light. After thought about it, I bought the light the 2nd time. Eyeing another light, sold the light, bought new light......bought the light the 3rd time.


----------



## Tomcat! (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



wuyeah said:


> I buy the light, want sell the light because I am eyeing another light. After taking images of it, I don't want to sell the light. Thought about it, thinking selling it is right thing to do. Sold the light. Bought new light. After thought about it, I bought the light the 2nd time. Eyeing another light, sold the light, bought new light......bought the light the 3rd time.



:laughing: A familiar story all over CPF I'll bet.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Left alkaline batteries in my light


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



> What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?


 
Not having bought a Peak in my preferred configuration before they stopped customized production entirely. It's QTC's & only QTC's from here on out boys!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Trying to make a perfectly matched HAIII Natural Surefire lego light of my dreams... Each piece I buy ranges from bronze to green to dark grey to silver....


----------



## cplusplus (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

My Fenix flashlight malfunctioned so I tried slaming it in it worked for a couple of seconds. Then I decided to hammer the switch down I ended up completely jamming the switch when I could have simply tightened the switch with a screw driver. Now I have to get warranty


----------



## acrosteve (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



cplusplus said:


> My Fenix flashlight malfunctioned so I tried slaming it in it worked for a couple of seconds. Then I decided to hammer the switch down I ended up completely jamming the switch when I could have simply tightened the switch with a screw driver. Now I have to get warranty



Operator abuse is covered by warranty???


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Driving at night with the headlights off, using my Stanley HID plugged into the lighter... definitely a stupid thing to do in retrospect.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*



kramer5150 said:


> Driving at night with the headlights off, using my Stanley HID plugged into the lighter... definitely a stupid thing to do in retrospect.


 
I have done that (diesel 4wd had a dead battery, it started ok, but the lights flattened the battery pretty quick, had to run it home with a LSI 250,000CP spotlight held out the window)

Stupidest thing I have done with a flashlight - bought a Maxabeam, even though I have no real use for one (apart from shining it around and giggling like a loony at the ultra tight beam)


----------



## gearhead1972 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

Being an idiot kid 19 years ago and getting hit in the head with a 5 cell maglite by a cop for said idiocy


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

I live in a condo community on a hill and I like to test my lights by shining them off my deck. Usually I will step out once dark and let my eyes adjust to dark a bit so I can look around and see if anyone is out on there decks or walking around the streets (don't want to get a reputation as the wacko who shines lights around..... ehh - probably too late). One night I was in a bit of a hurry and rushed the process, thought the coast was clear and proceeded to turn on my M6 with a FM1909 bulb in at full blast........ quite embarrasingly illuminating my neighbor out having a smoke on his deck maybe 30 feet away. It's never been mentioned again, but I'm sure he thinks I am a freak or something.


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: What's the dumbest thing you have done involving a flashlight?*

My latest invention: Beer-Heat-Sinking! :naughty:








http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/img3575q.jpg/
(A German-brewn Franziskaner wheatbeer, internally illuminated with a 4-7s Mini CR2 NW. Note the colour rendition! )

Lucciola


----------



## Cataract (Oct 24, 2012)

TIME TO REVIVE MY OLD THREAD WITH THIS:






I was testing an X-Ray film processor after doing maintenance by feeding films one by one. The delay between films is long, especially when standing alone in the dark. They had a box of unexposed scrap film to use for testing/cleaning, so I decided I should give these films a second life. I was pleasantly surprised my drawing turned out nicely considering I was doing it in total darkness. Now they're on my wall in my lab. 

P.S.: NO, I wasn't going to use my privates, but that one has been done by some guys I know, with the difference that it was a woman working on sorting the films coming out of the processor. I think he used distance to magnify the whole thing, so the reaction was pretty expressive, but all in good fun.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 24, 2012)

Not all that wierd, but not what my Haiku was built for.
I used it to open a non twist off bottle of beer. I worked with no harm to the light.
Does that make it a Light Beer?


----------



## Vortus (Oct 25, 2012)

Unusual
headlight popped on the way to Knoxville across 40. Stopped at a Wally world, picked up a couple floating lantern type lights, duct taped to the headlight and off I went.

Stupidest
losing my modded jb cle

Weirdest
Using a ROP to heat up some Krystals


----------



## Captainbeaky (Oct 25, 2012)

Using the maglite to hammer in tent pegs...
Using the maglite as an Axle stand when fixing a broken spring...


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 26, 2012)

"Unusual" 2-3 months ago while driving my work truck at night, I noticed the driver side headlight was out. I was on a dark road, no moon and no street lights, so I held my my light outside the window for a couple of miles. It was brighter than the other headlight...


----------



## zespectre (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably this flashlight prank.

Flashlight Prank Goes off Perfectly.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 26, 2012)

I used a Peak Vesuvius to melt ice on the air-release valve on an air-powered pump so that we could retract the piston.


----------



## Cataract (Oct 26, 2012)

Launch Mini said:


> Not all that wierd, but not what my Haiku was built for.
> I used it to open a non twist off bottle of beer. I worked with no harm to the light.
> Does that make it a Light Beer?



I'd say it makes your haiku a beer-light.



Vortus said:


> [...]
> Using a ROP to heat up some Krystals



 I'm sure you don't mean what I think...


----------



## jaycyu (Oct 27, 2012)

After dropping my DLSR on tile, I used a crenelated tailcap to cleave a lens cap jammed in my B+W lens filter. It didn't work. (A good excuse to get a Surefire Defender with its sharp bezel.) The model gave me one of her pins to pry it lose, or else we wouldn't had a shoot. The pin snapped but got the lens cap off the filter, which suffered cracks from the fall, but since it didn't catastrophically disintegrate, we used it for the photoshoot.

I bought/brought the flashlight with a blue LED to create lens-flare.
Atm, flashaholicism (coverting Ahorton's aspheric) is keeping me from saving enough money to replace my $150 lens filter.
Anyways, here is an image from that day:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 28, 2012)

Used a flashlight to locate my box of flashlights in the barn at night.

Used an Inova XO (K2 l.e.d. model) as a handwarmer on hikes.

Used the hard anodizing on an Inova XO2 to sharpen a knife.

Used a 4 D Maglite to hammer in nails.

Used a flashlight to look through my mail before opening it.

Put my hand in front of a bright flashlight to use it as a red light.

Scared off a mountain lion with the strobe from a Fenix P3D Q5.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 29, 2012)

The mountain lion escape works for me!


----------



## Cataract (Oct 29, 2012)

jaycyu: that's a great picture!




Hooked on Fenix said:


> Used a flashlight to locate my box of flashlights in the barn at night.
> 
> Used an Inova XO (K2 l.e.d. model) as a handwarmer on hikes.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you have the most in quantity and unusualness so far. May I ask why you filter your own mail before opening? You want the good news before the bad?


I forgot to mention I scared a black bear away with an IFE2 last summer. Well, I did mention it but not in here. They're not as potentially agressive as mountain lions, though.


----------



## iaboyeah (May 4, 2014)

In a restaurant it would be to see how much salt I was shaking out of the shaker.


----------



## Treeguy (May 4, 2014)

Drove at night on my motorcycle with a burnt headlight, holding an old Maglite D cell so I could see.

Really and for true.


----------



## Kestrel (May 4, 2014)

Not sure if it counts, but I naturally used a flashlight to explore some abandoned mines in New Mexico - specifically, the one mine where my roomate and I brought the old dynamite we found back to our dorm room in college. Yep, that one is pretty high on my list I think.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (May 4, 2014)

I often use my E2D crenelations to pry or twist. 
I use my higher powered lights as hand warmers in the winter.
I've used my E1b as a plumb bomb, and a weight when fishing wires.
I've put my lights in door jams to keep a door from closing/locking.
During Ice Storm '98 i used my 3D Mag to break ice.


----------



## Illum (May 5, 2014)

probably not the most unusual, but recently bought a Quark Mini ML. It accidentally went through machine wash warm, tumble dry medium. It survived! I was so impressed I tossed the light back in for another spin cycle. Three more wash loads later the light disappeared, its probably stuck in a pillow case somewhere.

I've tossed all sort of lights into the wash, some made it, some didn't. At one point I tossed about a dozen Fenix E01s into the brass tumbler with 5.56 brass just to see what it would sound like. To my disappointment, it didn't sound very unusual. The lightshow however, was quite entertaining.


----------



## Tixx (May 8, 2014)

Benson said:


> Yeah, I use a P7 in the winter sometimes -- just not enough daylight to keep my watch charged up.
> 
> Aussiebob: Yours is the third account I've read on here recently of injuries sustained due to light-biting. I almost never do it anyway (although that's due to a combination of an irrational level of hygienic squeamishness and over-sensitive gag reflex), but from what I've read, I'm beginning to consider it downright dangerous.
> 
> Weirdest thing I've done would probably be abuse of a Mag -- A couple weeks ago, I ripped open a 24-pack of Dr Pepper with my Kiu LP bezel. (I had a knife in my pocket, but the light was already in my hand...)



Yeah that's dangerous. Mom always said to not walk around while brushing you teeth. Man that sucks!


----------



## funkychateau (May 9, 2014)

1. Tied a string around the head of a 4D Maglight and lowered it into the lake, to see fish between the light and the surface. Found out that "waterproof" ain't necessarily so!

2. A local sporting-goods store used to mail out scratch-off discount coupons. You handed it to the clerk at checkout, and he scratched it off to see how much discount you get. Most were 10%, a few 20%, and rarely a 30% or 40%. I knew a guy who would fish dozens of these out of the trash bin next to the communal mailboxes at his apartment complex. He put a 12-volt handheld spotlight in a box with a hole cut in it, and would lay each scratchoff over the hole while looking at it with an eye loupe. All you had to do was make one thin groove in the opaque paint with a razor blade, and you could tell what the numbers underneath were going to be.


----------



## cpalmer (May 9, 2014)

It may not be that unusual but while visiting family, the window in the bedroom would not stay open and I used the 2 D cell maglight to prop open the window.


----------



## chnzwh (May 10, 2014)

Tried to open a bottle of beer with the tailcap of my E2DL...


----------



## braddy (May 10, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> Not sure if it counts, but I naturally used a flashlight to explore some abandoned mines in New Mexico - specifically, the one mine where my roomate and I brought the old dynamite we found back to our dorm room in college. Yep, that one is pretty high on my list I think.


That one is impressive.


----------



## dlc5242 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

The craziest thing that I have done with a torch/flashlight was this:

As everyone was heading to the dorms on school camp in Fiordland, New Zealand; someone spotted a possum nearby. Lots of the girls got scared and started screaming every time it moved, so to solve the problem, my dad and I grabbed our LED Lenser P17s (Yes, we both have one) and we chased it away. It was pretty fun.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

This doesn't really fall under "crazy", but one time after a foot-high snowfall with drifting - it always drifts there - I snowblowed the 200' driveway using CentraLEDs to supplement the near-useless headlights. Or maybe the headlights didn't work? I don't remember any more. In any event, the magnets are ace in those things, as is the gooseneck.


----------



## herman30 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

At one time I made my girlfriend "feel real good" with the back end of a 3D Maglite. Leave the rest to your imagination....


----------



## bdogps (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I should have done it, but I came across this gentleman that came up to me and asked me about my torch(flash light) and how much it costs. I told him that it was an Olight MX3 Triton 1200 lumen(2014 version) and that it costed me 100$ He said he had a 10$ Kmart light and that they were the same poop.:ironic: Whoa, you never insult a man and his torch. I was about to tell him to have torch off. He did say that his torch had a flat battery. :ironic:


----------



## RedLED (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

With my SF M6, I lit up all the skyscrapers in on Park Ave., in Manhattan, more than likely High dollar attorney's offices, with my Zeiss 10 X 56 Binoculars, I could see in all the empty offices from our suite at the Waldorf. Also, the same night I left an S.O.S blinking in the window, wife scared about it during dinner and the rest of the evening out. She was expecting a swat team dressed like the Micheinman like they do, to have broken down the door to the room. 

I left an S.O.S beacon which signaled Manhattan for 10 hours, and nothing! I saw it, it was visible for miles.

Nothing like an M6 and Zeiss for New York fun!!!

Oh, and the windows opened and I lit up the people on the street, who freaked!!!

I do not remember the photo job I did there, but I do remember fun with flashlights!

Never depend on that SOS, that was visible in the harbor, and all the authorities were playing cards, and never noticed it! And this was post 911, they should have noticed it after all that time, or I wager the ones in charge never learned Morse code. Even I know Morse code, good god!


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Sadly you pointed out why S.O.S. mode is truly useless.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Str8stroke said:


> For me crazy & dumb kinda mesh.
> 
> On a warm and muggy Georgia Friday night in the middle of June me and a friend are ridding around in his 1980's "new" Mustang 5.0. It was one of those that looked like the cops drove. Even white in color. I was playing with his 3D maglite in the passenger seat, ya know, the one that looks like cops use. While we are riding down a small 2 lane road, doing the speed limit, late that evening a car tailgating us flies by us and cuts sharply in front of us and taps the brakes.
> 
> <SNIP>



Str8stroke,
Great story!!!


----------



## wjv (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



LightCannon said:


> I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this?



I do that a lot.

I like having the lights mostly out at night so my vision is somewhat night adjusted. I'm trying to wind down and relax for the night so the last thing I need is to go into the bathroom and turn on 900 watts of Halogen lighting. . . .

I just take my Spark SG5 ("mule"); lay it on the counter aimed at the shower; set it on 8 lumens and that's all I need. . .


----------



## Cataract (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

I shower with my eyes closed after the shampoo and face part, and I shower from top down with a single exception (guess which part I leave for last?)


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Cataract said:


> I shower with my eyes closed after the shampoo and face part, and I shower from top down with a single exception (guess which part I leave for last?)


 :duck:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Guy's, stay on track. Showering?

Bill


----------



## Norm (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

*I'm not too sure how some of the posts in this thread haven't been deleted prior to this.
Please do not post any content that is illegal, sexual or just plain gross, the same rules apply to this thread as every other thread on CPF*


----------



## KDM (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Sorry Norm.

Great thread and stories guys!


----------



## ruriimasu (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Recently been using my flashlights to peek into my baby's diapers to check for surprises. Wifey did the same and stopped complaining about my many flashlights lying all around the house. :laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

PM to Cataract.

Bill


----------



## LedTed (Nov 23, 2014)

I bet a few of us on CPF are aware of that unique angry blue color from LEDs.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



Bullzeyebill said:


> PM to Cataract.
> 
> Bill



Replied.

Guys, let's keep things family friendly, we've been warned and have been threading real close to the line lately.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 23, 2014)

I would have to call this the most unusual in my personal experience: 

Helping a flight attendant picking up shards from a broken drinking glass.

I anyone's paying attention, or ever flew with an airline, they should ask "how in the world do you get drinking glass shards inside an airplane?????" All I can say is that the lady in the row ahead of me got up to retrieve something from her bag and, as soon as she opened the overhead bin, a small and very fragile drinking glass fell out and broke to tiny bitty shards on the floor. Not kidding... there was a drinking glass sitting in the overhead compartment. It didn't seem to be hers, so there is no answer as to what it was doing there. 

The passenger who was next to her called the flight attendant who in turn fetched a little broom and dust pan. Since the lighting is very poor at airlplane carpet level, I just had to take out my Q123 and help. We found quite a few little pieces that would have stayed there without it and felt confident we got all the potentially dangerous itty bits after a good 7-8 minutes. It also gave me a chance to tell the stewardess that my entertainment system just froze on me right before the event. Still wore my shoes for the rest (about half) of the 8 hour flight, though... :ironic:


----------



## LedTed (Nov 23, 2014)

An elementary teacher once stepped on the power cord of the move projector she was using; thusly rendering the room pitch black. The teacher panicked. In response, I drew my mini-mag and did the ceiling bounce thing. Instead of being grateful, the teacher called me out in front of the class, asking why I would carry a flashlight. My feelings got hurt, so I responded, "Why aren't you?" The class erupted with laughter. The teacher responded by using my ambient light to, go to the light switches and turn on all of the room lights, march back to me and take my light till the end of the day. I always thought that situation was weird.

A like scenario happened in college, but with the projector's lamp exploding. And, this time the professor asked to borrow my flashlight until the end of class. I did, however, get the same question in the same accusatory manner.


----------



## LedTed (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



LightCannon said:


> I shower in the dark without any lighting source but a flashlight. Is this weird, or does anyone else do this?
> 
> Or maybe it's my inner flashaholic telling me to use my lights whenever possible?



I do that but with my NiteCore D11 as the light source.


----------



## Airmanb (Nov 23, 2014)

Let my drunk buddy use it to get firewood for the campfire last night. He preceded to accidentally throw my brand new Elzetta bravo into the fire. I fished it out and burnt my hand, and the light it fine except for a slightly melted tailcap cover.


----------



## Aperture (Nov 24, 2014)

Oh my, where do I begin...here's a few memorable ones.

Roughly two decades ago a Maglite 3D and 2AA where my first serious flashlights, back home the 3D was used to crack a window to see if it could be done and the small one was used to open bottles of beer. 

Later in North Australia (Arnhemland) the 3D was used to light up the "road" when the lights of the safari truck where under water during a couple of river crossings, on the last river we got stuck and I jumped of the roof to swim into the current with the 2AA between my teeth to get to the riverbank (one of us got swept away when going for the shortest route). I used my 3D to find our way to the nearest farm (couple of hours walking) for help while navigating around the dozen or so snakes we encountered on the partly flooded roads.

I bought a new Black Diamond headlamp, unpackaged it, filled the sink and let it run under water for an hour to see if the waterproof rating was genuine. After telling me I was nuts a couple of times my roommate asked me why I did such a crazy thing, my response was that I rather wanted to discover the light wasn't waterproof at home and loose a few bucks for trying than being confronted with a malfunctioning light in the field when it really mattered (I still do this btw with every flashlight or headlamp I buy).

A couple of years later a friend threatened to throw my Surefire E2o Outdoorsman into the hot tub, I grabbed the light from his hand, switched it on and threw it in the tub myself, the look on their faces was priceless.

In Swaziland (Southern Africa) I thought it was funny to throw my Princeton Tec CR123 headlamp a couple of meters in the air during some long exposure photos to spice up the startrail images, after a few goes it landed on a big rock which cracked the casing, luckily it still worked but was of course no longer waterproof.

On the day I received my Surefire P2X I was invited for an evening of chillaxing in a Jacuzzi with a few friends, after a few wines I couldn't resist the temptation to do the usual waterproof test and threw the light on the bottom set on full power to let it light up the Jaccuzi for an hour or so, again the looks where priceless.


----------



## radiopej (Nov 24, 2014)

I've made a batsignal tube that I can put my torches in.

Sometimes I drop my EagleTac into my beer so that I can remember which is mine. The glow looks awesome.


----------



## guthrie (Dec 21, 2014)

OKay, that's a good example, putting it in your beer. But how did the others in the pub take it?

I used the strike bezel on one of my lights to open a bottle of beer, after the beer's owner said it was pointless bringing the torch {and he didn't have a bottle opener with him}. (It was daylight, and he was the sort of person to walk in the dark because he felt like doing something a bit mad. Me, I took a torch, although since it started raining a bunch of us got a taxi home from the pub which was the destination of the walk)


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 22, 2014)

radiopej said:


> I've made a batsignal tube that I can put my torches in.
> 
> Sometimes I drop my EagleTac into my beer so that I can remember which is mine. The glow looks awesome.



Tempted to try this with my TOOL AAA (with an efest), but I'm not always sure where my lights has been or what my hand was handling when I'm up and about, so would have to clean it up real good first.

However, I did drop it into my coffee before (black mug) and it was interesting although colleague gave me the funny+awkward look. For your info it was on high running 10440 and it really did warm up the coffee a little.

Used it on low stuck in mouth many a times for night time toilet trips, I find that the hotspot does help in "targeting" work, especially when still feeling groggy and half awake. Should probably switch back to eneloop, since low on Li ion totally kills night vision and hard to get back to sleep.

Ive also looked at all my lights at all modes to confirm brightness and to see how long the spot in my vision would take to go away. :laughing:

I think what the average person (non Flashlight people) might consider to be weird is perfectly normal over here 

PS: it just occurred to me posting this, but is there any harm in ingesting (accidentally) pure silicone grease? (nitecore SG07 Silicone Grease.)


----------



## inetdog (Dec 22, 2014)

Ingesting small amounts is not bad, but do not inhale it!


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 22, 2014)

inetdog said:


> Ingesting small amounts is not bad, but do not inhale it!



I'm seriously wondering how can a grease be inhaled?


----------



## radiopej (Dec 22, 2014)

LedTed said:


> An elementary teacher once stepped on the power cord of the move projector she was using; thusly rendering the room pitch black. The teacher panicked. In response, I drew my mini-mag and did the ceiling bounce thing. Instead of being grateful, the teacher called me out in front of the class, asking why I would carry a flashlight. My feelings got hurt, so I responded, "Why aren't you?" The class erupted with laughter. The teacher responded by using my ambient light to, go to the light switches and turn on all of the room lights, march back to me and take my light till the end of the day. I always thought that situation was weird.
> 
> A like scenario happened in college, but with the projector's lamp exploding. And, this time the professor asked to borrow my flashlight until the end of class. I did, however, get the same question in the same accusatory manner.


I'd just say "have it your way then" and turn it back off.


----------



## Cataract (Dec 22, 2014)

radiopej said:


> I'd just say "have it your way then" and turn it back off.



 That would deserve a "what's the meanest thing you've done with your light?" thread


----------



## dragonhaertt (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Not what I did, but I walked into my gf some time ago, in the bathroom, with my eagletac d25lc2 in her mouth. She was using it to shave her legs, to see where she had been and where she hadn't. She couldn't find her aaa light so she took my edc.
Amazing little trick


----------



## reppans (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*



dragonhaertt said:


> .... with my eagletac d25lc2 in her mouth.... Amazing little trick



Uh-oh, now we're headed down the dark path. I once tried to light up the gf.... from the inside , but that was in days of 6 lm 2AA Incan Maglights .


----------



## Duramarks (Dec 26, 2014)

*Re: What's the craziest thing you've done with a flashlight?*

Took my Fenix 35 into a hot tub. It was pretty awesome


----------



## Discman (Dec 26, 2014)

I combined my flashlight with a UV light filter and went out search for scorpions inside tree trunks. To my surprise there are plenty of them and they are the size of 2 fingers haha


----------

